# Juvenile Albino Cory internal bleeding?



## Rainbowfh (Jul 30, 2014)

I woke up and found one of the juvenile Albino Corys laying on the bottom of 20 gallon long aquarium. Oddly with what looks like internal bleeding, unable to swim, and dying. They have all been so hardy and active, I don't get this. This is a cycled aquarium and the juveniles have been in there since they were fry. (15) juvenile Corys. I know I need to re-home a few more, gave 45 to LFS so far. I find them growing happily in the bottom of my filters. The only thing that has been added recently are ramshorn (2) ghost shrimp (1). Water tests always come out normal. I have noticed a few others are getting a round lump in the front part of abdomen? Looks like a round BB shape in belly. I'm attaching pictures
Dead cory


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

What are other tankmates? It looks like a bite to me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thoth (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks like red blotch disease, which happens to cory when they are stressed or when water quality is poor. The red is from hemorrhaging cells. Melafix is a recommended treatment and I would recommend doing a +50% water change.


----------



## Rainbowfh (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you so much for your reply, I had never heard of that disease.. I have been doing some frequent small 20% water changes and all I had was Pimafix on hand and started that 2 days ago. Do I need to go get Melafix instead? They are looking much better.. I also raised the water temp to 86 just in case because I saw some kind of black tiny spots on a couple..???Thank you for your help
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thoth (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't know if Pinafix works. Melafix is the recommendation from one of the authorities in Cory breeding.

Make sure you ID the disease before raising the temp. Higher temp is not always a treatment for disease. If you have Columnaris, high temps will just kill your fish faster. Also, add an airstone to the tank to make sure the tank is not low on dissolved oxygen.


----------



## Rainbowfh (Jul 30, 2014)

Ok, I did read about Red Blotch disease some more, It does sound like that could be the problem.. Whenever I test the water it comes out 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, 10 nitrates. I do need to vaccumed the sand deeper though it sounds like because I was only vacuuming the surface of the sand. I removed all moss because that wast just a food magnet, got rid of as many snails as possible because I found some rotting dead in filters. I will slowly lower the temp back and pick up some Melafix. Thanks for the help with the Corys, I really love these guys!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

